# The longest name of all composers



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Just discovered that Puccini's full name is: Giacomo Antonio Domenico Michele Secondo Maria Puccini. I wonder if/how many other great composers can beat him? Other Italians often have long names (Vincenzo Salvatore Carmelo Francesco Bellini) but when it comes to number of segments he is number one so far. 

I've heard that latinos have long names didn't find anything.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

If 'longest name' is twisted to mean the length of time it's in the music player, I would suggest Sorabji. But that isn't your intent, so never mind.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Well, there's always Johann Gambolputty de von Ausfern-schplenden-schlitter-crasscrenbon-fried-digger-dangle-dungle-burstein von Knacker-thrasher-apple-banger-horowitz-ticolensic-grander-knotty-spelltinkle-grandlich-grumblemeyer-spelterwasser-kürstlich-himbleeisen-bahnwagen-gutenabend-bitte-eine-nürnburger-bratwustle-gerspurten-mit-zweimache-luber-hundsfut-gumberaber-shönendanker-kalbsfleisch-mittler-raucher von Hautkopft of Ulm.

But Mozart's (Wolfie, that is) was rather long. It was Johannes Chrysostomus Wolfgangus Theophilus Mozart


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Aksel said:


> Well, there's always Johann Gambolputty de von Ausfern-schplenden-schlitter-crasscrenbon-fried-digger-dangle-dungle-burstein von Knacker-thrasher-apple-banger-horowitz-ticolensic-grander-knotty-spelltinkle-grandlich-grumblemeyer-spelterwasser-kürstlich-himbleeisen-bahnwagen-gutenabend-bitte-eine-nürnburger-bratwustle-gerspurten-mit-zweimache-luber-hundsfut-gumberaber-shönendanker-kalbsfleisch-mittler-raucher von Hautkopft of Ulm.
> 
> But Mozart's (Wolfie, that is) was rather long. It was Johannes Chrysostomus Wolfgangus Theophilus Mozart




:lol:

Ahh yes, von Hautkopft of Ulm, a genius he was.


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

Aramis said:


> Just discovered that Puccini's full name is: Giacomo Antonio Domenico Michele Secondo Maria Puccini.


Michele??  Maria ??


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

There was a conductor/minor composer called Louis Jullien (1812-1860) who had over 30 official forenames because all the members of his father's orchestra were collectively his godparents.

Other than that there is Atanasio Martin Ignacio Vicente Tadeo Francisco Pellegrin Martin y Soler (1754-1806)

Both of the above are courtesy of Grove.

The shortest name of a composer I can think of is Tan Dun.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

elgars ghost said:


> There was a conductor/minor composer called Louis Jullien (1812-1860) who had over 30 official forenames because all the members of his father's orchestra were collectively his godparents.


Louis George Maurice Adolphe Roche Albert Abel Antonio Alexandre Noë Jean Lucien Daniel Eugène Joseph-le-brun Joseph-Barême Thomas Thomas Thomas-Thomas Pierre Arbon Pierre-Maurel Barthélemi Artus Alphonse Bertrand Dieudonné Emanuel Josué Vincent Luc Michel Jules-de-la-plane Jules-Bazin Julio César Jullien 

I especially like "Thomas Thomas Thomas-Thomas" part


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Chris said:


> Michele??  Maria ??


Weber's second name was Maria, as in Carl Maria von Weber.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Chris said:


> Michele??  Maria ??


It is said that Puccini's family was into good music so I suspect they gave him name Michele in honour of their favourite piece:


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Chris said:


> Michele??  Maria ??


The 'Michele' is pronounced Mi-KAY-lay, not Mi-SHELL. 'Maria' is a common male name (usually not the first one) in Italy and Spain. Catholicism is the impetus.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Aramis;139820 said:


> Louis George Maurice Adolphe Roche Albert Abel Antonio Alexandre Noë Jean Lucien Daniel Eugène Joseph-le-brun Joseph-Barême Thomas Thomas Thomas-Thomas Pierre Arbon Pierre-Maurel Barthélemi Artus Alphonse Bertrand Dieudonné Emanuel Josué Vincent Luc Michel Jules-de-la-plane Jules-Bazin Julio César Jullien
> 
> I especially like "Thomas Thomas Thomas-Thomas" part


I'm glad you've listed them all, Aramis - if I was doing it I think I'd have lost the will to live. Good man.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Hilltroll72 said:


> The 'Michele' is pronounced Mi-KAY-lay, not Mi-SHELL. 'Maria' is a common male name (usually not the first one) in Italy and Spain. Catholicism is the impetus.


that's right, michela is the name for women


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*a little shorter but still...*

Johannes Chrysostomus Wolfgangus Theophilus Mozart

Martin loves Mozart


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*not bad...*

Daniel François Esprit Auber


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Johannes Chrysostomus Wolfgangus Theophilus Mozart
> 
> Martin loves Mozart


Not to forget Johann Christian Wolfgang Gottlieb.


----------



## Il Seraglio (Sep 14, 2009)

Heinrich Ignaz Franz Biber von Bibern doesn't exactly roll off the tongue.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

My hovercraft is full of eels !


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

superhorn said:


> My hovercraft is full of eels !


I will not buy this tobacconist. It is scratched.

Also, Eugen Francis Charles d'Albert isn't the longest of names, but it doesn't come very easily off the tongue either.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Mendelssohn's full name was Jakob Ludwig Felix Mendelssohn-Bartholdy - quite a mouthful!


----------

